# good shot and bad



## madaboutgolf200 (Apr 18, 2007)

is it as bad letting good shot get to you as it is bad as you are still not fully focused and also have you got any good tips on becoming a better put as it take me about 45 puts on a score of about 110 and would like to try and knock of at least 10 puts a game


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Get yourself two pieces of 2x4 about 3 feet in length. Set the two boards parallel and 4 1/4 inches apart. Put a ball in between the two boards and practice putting it without touching either board. This should help you develope a straight back, straight forward pendulum swing. 

Del


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Are you hitting them long, short, or way off to either side?


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

To answer your question about focus, although its better to keep the good shots in your mind than the bad ones, each one equally takes away from your focus. You should be focusing on the shot you need to make NOW, not the brilliant one you just played, or the one you might need to play 3 holes from now. As for those bad shots, just forget about those altogether. The main thing is, focus on the present and the present only.

As Billy Donovan says paraphrasing many people, "It's not about the future. It's not about the past. It's about RIGHT NOW."

As for your putting, a thing to remember about putting when you are starting out is that speed is going to be more important than line. Keeping your putts on line will come as your stroke develops. Work on your speed first. A putt missed a foot to the left with perfect speed is but a foot away, while a putt missed 10 feet long, but an inch to the left is still 10 feet away.


----------

